# Post you black/black and white cat pics up!!



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Ok so i did a blue one, now its time for black and black and white cats.
Its very sad to see that most of the cats in shelters around here are either black or black and white.. dont know why 

My first cat was black my second was black and white.. and now i have a black and white kitten...maybe its beause they are more common than other colours?...

Anyway, ill start it off..

Tom (lots of pics!) sorry!.. who looks like felix!

http://www.feedem.co.uk/cat-41/cat-...purina-supermeat-selection-6848-4575_zoom.jpg

EMO cat...:lol2::lol2:
































































and last but not least








lol!!
GO GO GO!!


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

OH OH! ill get pics of my 2 girlies soon. Both werent wanted by anyone else because of their colour :bash:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


>


Hehe, this brings back memories. When Eddie was a kitten we got a tissue box and cut 4 holes in the bottom and he actualy got in there and walked around in it :lol2:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

My two are totally black, not a white hair on them, but I don't have any recent pics

From these tiny tiny things that I hand reared...



















into these lazy black beasties (still small though!)


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

tis the ningery ninja of ninjaness!


----------



## Donz (Jan 8, 2009)

Here are some of my gorgeous girlie!!

She is 9yrs old and I have had her since she was 5yrs old, she is a rescue.

This one she ha a poorly nose after a run in with the local ginger tom...








Enjoying the sun!!























Her please let me in trick!!








Having a kip, next to me on the sofa! Though the she may have read the book when I wasn't looking and it sent her to sleep!!!:lol2:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

..lets do this thing!!:lol2::lol2:

Woole the Lion!










Midge (AKA:fatty)










together










FIGHT!










Respect Woole!










RAWR!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

naww athravan what a great job, i remember when u got them!


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

'Spider' - used to be my cat before I moved away for Uni, now he ignores me and loves my mum instead!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

9Red said:


> 'Spider' - used to be my cat before I moved away for Uni, now he ignores me and loves my mum instead!



thats so cute.. hehe


----------



## Eublicious (Jul 21, 2008)

*my Casey*































and Zena ok.... she is work's cat!


----------



## eightsnake (Jul 20, 2007)

here is my contribution: Malone my 13 year old black and white cat, he is soooo laid back he should have been called Bob Marley!
And he has huge whiskers that looked like a whisker cage over his face when he was a kitten!


















We love him to bits...:flrt:

Lorraine


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

My wee Susie 13 years old and spoilt rotten


----------



## ipsilon (Oct 27, 2007)

My first ever cat, Blackie, a CPL rescue. Came to us when I was 10 a bundle of claws and teeth and PTS as a dribbly ole lapcat when I was 21. 









Second cat, Sam, a BDH rescue. Lives with my parents and hates almost everybody but lets me tickle his tum and purrs like a train :2thumb:









Sam again. 









And several of my old babies Moses (black) and Jessy (black and white). Ex now has custody and I haven't seen them in 2 years. :2wallbang:


































Apologise for small/bad quality pics!


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Here is my great aunties cat called Spud!! 
Her neighbour moved out and gave Spud to her


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Eublicious said:


> and Zena ok.... she is work's cat!


I want your job, if that is what you work with :flrt:....
I am soo jealous!!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

I know Fiddle is actually grey and white....but you could say that he's light black and white : victory:


----------



## Eublicious (Jul 21, 2008)

I want your job, if that is what you work with :flrt:....
I am soo jealous!!!
__________________


it is amazing we have 13 tigers 3 lions and 2 jags = a whole lot of poo!! plus monkeys etc. very tiring sad amazing but different every day!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

oh they are all so prettyful!!!
love the wiskers on bob marley!! lol


----------



## 900fireblade900 (May 25, 2008)

This is Twinkle


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

Aaaarrrgggghhhh can't find a pic of Inca my white and black baby. Will try to get one over the next couple of days.

I can't understand why the black and black and white cats get overlooked at all. Some gorgeous kitties on this post


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

vonnie said:


> I can't understand why the black and black and white cats get overlooked at all. Some gorgeous kitties on this post



me neither


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

This is Snickles my Oriental Black and Luna's grandmother

At 3 months ...................................................................... And fully grown 

















And this is Kisha, my usual silver Somali - so technically black and white!

4 months .....................................................................and fully grown


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ooo i love fluffy cats .. i want one !! 
and the black orential, is yummy!! i have a thing for big ears and a long nose... (how odd does that sound!!)


----------



## abisnail (Jan 1, 2009)

Boycat...


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

This is Baby, my sexy little boy.. He is the best cat EVER <3


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> i have a thing for big ears and a long nose... (how odd does that sound!!)


Perfectly normal to me!!! :crazy:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

this is my sister's kitten Charlie, he has a tiny bit of white on his chest.


----------



## Donz (Jan 8, 2009)

Eublicious said:


> and Zena ok.... she is work's cat!


Wow she is stunning!!!! Makes me want to own a safari park or something, so I can have animals like her!!!:flrt:



eightsnake said:


> here is my contribution: Malone my 13 year old black and white cat, he is soooo laid back he should have been called Bob Marley!
> And he has huge whiskers that looked like a whisker cage over his face when he was a kitten!
> 
> 
> ...


I can't get over the length of his whiskers they are huge, but seriously cute!!! :flrt:


----------



## Eublicious (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeh i think i wana own a cat rescue centre at some point i love them so much i want more but my little boy :flrt:Casey :flrt:not about to share his house i lived at my mums for a few months and him and my mums cat a (black bengal/something!) hated each other! He is a real mummy's boy and loves talking to you.

Zena is lovely she is so playfull and loves attention and goats milk!


----------



## Kimmy173 (Aug 2, 2007)

This is my 16 year old Sparkie. He's still very active, bringing mice and birds home. 










Here he is when I caught him drinking from the toilet










Doing his superman pose


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

love the toilet one!! brillaint, scooby does that too


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## Kimmy173 (Aug 2, 2007)

I love his face.It's like... do you mind?


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

Susie enjoying a good book! :lol2:


----------



## Eublicious (Jul 21, 2008)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> this is my sister's kitten Charlie, he has a tiny bit of white on his chest.


 many years ago they used to persecute black cats as they believed them to be witches cats and evil :bash: but if your cat had a bit of white even the tinyest bit it saved them as only 100% black cats were killed (grr) the bit of white is called an angels kiss!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

What a lovely thought - Angel's kiss!

It's like the legend about the 'M' on the tabby cat's forehead. I love stuff like that!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

What's the legend of the M Eileen?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

There are a few legends about the 'M'

In christianity the story is that when baby Jesus was born and lying in the manger he was cold and shivering. So Mary asked the animals to come closer to the manger to create more heat in that area, but he was still shivering. Then a little tabby cat came and jumped into the manger lying beside Jesus and warmed him up. As a mark of her gratitude Mary bestowed the first initial of her name on the cat's forehead as a sign to the world that the tabby had helped Jesus.

In Islamic the 'M' is thought to be the initial of the prophet Mohammed whose life was saved by his cat "Muezza" when a snake crawled up his sleeve. Mohammed bestowed the initial of his name to show the world that he loved cats.

Of course they are legends, as in their own languages, neither Mary or Mohammed's name would actually begin with the letter 'M', but they are nice to hear.


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Black cats are the best :2thumb:

Heres my 2 as kittens, and the last pic is of them last year. They are 3 this year.

The one of Flick as a kitten, she is in the top of a radiator lol.

And the red lump they were on was my foot lol.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

naww!! keep them comming!


----------



## glenjih (Mar 26, 2009)

Hmm I've had a bunch of black cats over the last year, lets see which pictures I can find...


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks Eileen :2thumb:

Catherine your cats are gorgeous! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Well heres my Black/White kitten aged 8 days










And looking at the camera with his littermates


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

So ugly-gorgeous - what a weird little creature!! :lol2:


----------



## glenjih (Mar 26, 2009)

Haha your cats look like dogs!

This is a cat we cared for after we found it abandoned- obviously confused by the rabbit.







here's gretel, a runt we stupidly decided to opt for. She was a little retarded, but a truly lovely cat. Unfortunately she was killed by a German Sheperd owned by a walking ASBO who couldn't be arsed to fix a hole in his fence.








here's me holding my cat Bors, quite the gentelman he is 








and another one....








Unfortunately I don't have any pictures of Hansel, Gretel's brother. Thankfully he's easier on the eyes than she was!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

glenjih said:


> here's gretel, a runt we stupidly decided to opt for. She was a little retarded, but a truly lovely cat. Unfortunately she was killed by a German Sheperd owned by a walking ASBO who couldn't be arsed to fix a hole in his fence.


OMG - Poor little girl - that must have been awful!!!

I can't bear to think about it!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Thats awful :devil: Poor little baby


----------

